# looks like people are starting to get hired!



## Joe (Nov 4, 2011)

So just out of curiosity how long did it take till you landed your emt job? I looked and applied for 2 years and just now hot an offer. In those 2 years I had 2 interviews. All in the last 4 months. I noticed a few more than usual posts about people getting jobs so figured id poll you guys


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been applying since October 2010 and still haven't had an EMS interview. I've been volunteering with various organizations and going through Paramedic school (including clinical rotations) in that time. I'm still optimistic and am persistent in my applications and follow-ups. Eventually something will come through. -_-


----------



## 46Young (Nov 4, 2011)

Here in VA, the hiring never really stopped. Medics were still being hired for fire departments, the local hospitals continued to hire EMT-B's as ER Techs, Valley Medical Transport in Winchester (IFT)continued to hire both BLS and ALS, and Physician's Transport Service (IFT) were hiring frequently as well. 

Truth be told, we're fortunate, and were sheltered from much of the economic downturn due to the Govt's proximity. NOVA is next to DC, so we've got militatry bases, and numerous Govt contractors and support businesses. Winchester has the FBI and FEMA, and a bunch of us live out that way because we can still make Loudon, Fairfax, and Prince William in a reasonable amount of time.

Other parts of the country were just screwed.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 4, 2011)

Actually, I decided last night that I wanted another PT job; it took me all of 5 minutes on the phone to secure a job at one of the local private companys here. Granted, being a paramedic and having worked at this company a few years back might have helped... But still, I havent known too many people to play the job hunt game too long around here (unless they are dead-set on a fire job). Job market down is here is pretty much constantly hiring.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 4, 2011)

Took me 2 days to get an interview. 3 weeks for a job.


----------



## Roman506 (Nov 4, 2011)

Took me two days for an interview. Found out two hours later I was hired.


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 4, 2011)

Two weeks, two interviews, two job offers. Took the wrong job haha.

Just landed a second job after sending three applications out without really trying or expecting to get hired anywhere

EDIT: landed that first one last June 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 4, 2011)

1 app, Interview a week later, job offer 3 days later. I did have an advantage though, HS work experience program with the company in 2008 then my EMT-I class there in 2010 and Paramedic school there now so I've been around the company for a while.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 4, 2011)

I applied to one company, tested, interviewed, and was hired. It took about six months. 

On the fire side...

Applied to six departments, tested with three, interviewed with two, and hired by two. Tower was cancelled with one and volunteer with the other. 

So, all of it was in the same year and in total it took about less than twelve months to get a good job. If I tried, I can probably find a law enforcement or Forestry job in the next few months.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 4, 2011)

Walked in to fill out application, got an interview two days later. Conditional job interview came during the interview. I was in orientation 10 days later. It wasn't easy to find a job, but it was easy to get it. Just take a deep breath and think about what a company wants to see, and do that. Seriously the best decision I made was to wear a tie when I went to pick up the application. The hiring person later told me that was why she was so quick to give an interview. It was a tie, not any sort of voodoo witchcraft that got me a job.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 4, 2011)

It took me about a year and a half to get a job in the bay area. I've heard of a lot of people getting a job a couple of weeks or months later.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 4, 2011)

Took me forever to land a job... Finally started working IFT about 1.5 months ago. I had done work at the hospital and voluteering though.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Nov 5, 2011)

46Young said:


> Here in VA, the hiring never really stopped. Medics were still being hired for fire departments, the local hospitals continued to hire EMT-B's as ER Techs, Valley Medical Transport in Winchester (IFT)continued to hire both BLS and ALS, and Physician's Transport Service (IFT) were hiring frequently as well.
> 
> Truth be told, we're fortunate, and were sheltered from much of the economic downturn due to the Govt's proximity. NOVA is next to DC, so we've got militatry bases, and numerous Govt contractors and support businesses. Winchester has the FBI and FEMA, and a bunch of us live out that way because we can still make Loudon, Fairfax, and Prince William in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> Other parts of the country were just screwed.



I guess we do have it pretty good in the NoVA area, especially when compared to CA.  But its still very difficult to get hired.  Most counties have been putting 1 recruit class through roughly once each year, but sometimes the hiring freezes last a bit longer.  When they do open up for applications there are just soooo many people that apply, it can make it quite difficult.  

For instance, Prince William County is only going to be hiring 8-12 people for their upcoming class, thats a very small number when you consider the amount of qualified people who apply.

And lets be honest, if you are a white male, finding a paid job is quite the up hill battle.


----------



## yanikemt (Nov 5, 2011)

Applied and passed the exam for AMR Riverside/Hemet almost 7 months ago. But I landed a EMT Job at a casino right around the same time while I wait for an interview


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 5, 2011)

I finished my EMT course in December 2010 and was all certified and such by January of this year.

Almost worked as an EMT in Feb but found a "better" (more money) job at the same time and took that. Got laid off from the better job in August. Went to the local IFT company I did my ride along with and was hired there the very next week.

Was unemployed for all of 3 days or something.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 5, 2011)

By the time I passed my paramedic exams I already had a job lined up, it took me 3 months as an intern to land that job.


----------



## mike1390 (Nov 5, 2011)

Took me about a month for emt right out of high school, 2 apps 2 job offers. for my medic sent out 5 apps took the first job that I got offered in palm springs, but got called by everyone else to come test after I got hired. only turned down by one.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

had a job within a week of getting my cert


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 5, 2011)

12 applications. 3 months before I got a call back. Got hired at the first interview I had. Then got another call back and got hired with another company 2 days after the first. Then heard back from all the applications I turned in but had to turn them down.


----------



## RiderMedic (Nov 6, 2011)

I've spent the last couple of weeks sending out 20 to 30 apps/resumes to companies and counties all across Texas and nothing yet. I've got more to send out this coming week.  Here's hoping for word soon. :unsure:


----------



## FourLoko (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh and FYI, I had done the online app for the same company previously but never heard back.

I walked in with my resume and had an interview the next day. That's what worked.


----------

